# How long after flex sigmoidoscopy...



## cammie31 (Mar 5, 2005)

Hate to ask a gross question, but what we all have is a bit gross, isn't it?Anyway, the question is how long does it take after a flex sigmoidoscopy for the BM to be back to normal? And is soreness normal for a few days afterward?(I had it on Wednesday, now it's Friday, and I'm still a bit sore and not having much in the way of BM....)Thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The clean out may mean it takes a couple of days before you need to go again, depending on your usual transit time and stuff like that.I was a bit crampy from mine for like 2-3 days. I tend to a fast transit time, so I was back to normal on that quickly (I'm on the 16 hour end of normal where some people are at the 72 hour end of normal)K.


----------

